# The Problem With Shock



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

For an interesting article http://www.dogsportmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/The Problem With Shock.pdf

For a chance to voice your opinion http://www.baddogsinc.com/noshockcollarcoalition.html


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm not a fan of shock collars but know many who use them, they scare me and I can't imagine deliberately inflicting pain on my dogs. Thanks for this post Dave.


----------

